# Virtual Synth suitable for these Pop Will Eat Itself sounds



## Lode_Runner (May 13, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering if anyone can give me any idea what type of synths Pop Will Eat Itself was using on these two songs, and which virtual synths might be best for achieving these types of sounds:





My current synths are U-He Repro and Diva and everything that came in Komplete 10 Ultimate (plus Trilian, and a lot of Kontakt libraries from Synth Magic, Hideaway Studio, CL Projects, Tronsonic, Hollow Sun and Rhythmic Robot).

Thanks all,
Matt


----------



## gamma-ut (May 13, 2019)

A gear list from that period is here: http://pweination.com/pwei/popwilleatitself/index/news/item/61

You probably want a Roland-style Rompler (JD-800/JV-880 on the album by the looks of it) and, being the Poppies, plenty of sampler action. They used Akai. If you've got the CL-Projects JV-alike, you probably have a head start.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 13, 2019)

Thanks Gamma-Ut! 

I do have CL Projects JD-850, and am very happy with it as it covers a 90s type of synth sound I don't get from anywhere else.

I'm guessing Omnisphere might be the holy grail for these sounds?

Also wondering if this is the type of synth Ozric Tentacles likely used on:


----------

